# ,    ?

## natavik

15- ,  14  15     ,           (.. 13-  ),       16-          12-?

----------


## 777

*natavik*,           ,       .      4  5.  :Smilie:

----------

*natavik*, 16    .         .     .  :yes:

----------


## .

. 4  5       (   ),   16  .

----------


## Larik

3,4,5,6  28 ()   10  15

----------


## zas77

> 3,4,5,6  28 ()   10  15


  ,    24   16:00.

    10.01.06

----------


## matveeva28

- ,       ?   ,  ,      ?

----------


## Abul

> - ,       ?   ,  ,      ?


 8 .  8  , 9-10  - .

----------


## Ktana

* 16*   1-   ,  10-  (    )

----------

18 ,   10  13.00  2   .

----------

39 .  6,8,9,10   10.00  16.00,  13.00-14.00

----------


## 07

20.     2  ( 10-00).

-         19  29?   ! :Frown:

----------

http://mrofss.ru/

----------


## Ktana

http://mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=43

----------


## 07

> http://mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=43


 !!!  :yes:

----------


## matveeva28

::nyear::   - !!!!!!!!!!     !

----------


## z_zajka

> http://mrofss.ru/


       ,    :Love: 
    11  2009 .  ,

----------


## 07

1  ....  :Wow: 
     1 !!!!
    ,      !

----------

[QUOTE=07;51909706]   1  ....  :Wow: 


""  (  16)     1,  2,      6.      .     -          ,    (   !)    . :Frown:  
    ,          .

----------


## Lizavetta

> .


    .  -     .    .        .
    19      .

----------

Lizavetta! 
        ,   ???
    ,      -       ,       .          ,     .     (, ,   3),    -    ? "  ,  ...".  ,           ,    .

----------


## Lizavetta

> "  ,  ...".


    , ,   .  :Confused: 
     ,     15      11 ,    .       ,       ::nyear::

----------

-,     -,   ...  :Super: , , ,  -    -        ,  .    .  !

----------

,  -      42   ?  -   ?

----------


## pageUp

:Smilie:

----------

> ,          .


,    11- ?
      9-, , ?
 , - ?

----------


## KATRIN_M

7 (. ), ,       .   :Frown:  
 :yes:

----------

11, 21, 34  36. ! :yes:

----------


## 07

19  29  !  :Smilie:

----------

> * 16*   1-   ,  10-  (    )


  ,   10  1    ?

----------


## 07

1 .   !  :Frown:   ... ,     !
 !  :Wow:

----------

15 ()   01.01.10  10.01.10      24.12.09.

----------

,    6   ?

----------

